# MAKASSAR | Projects & Construction



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

About the City :

_Makassar_


Makassar is a city located in Sulawesi Island, Indonesia.
*Map :
*









*Statistic :*


> Population : 1,250,000
> City Size : 175,77 km²


The first european settlers were the Portuguese sailors. Beginning in the sixteenth century, Makassar was the dominant trading/pao center of eastern Indonesia, and soon became one of the largest cities in Indonesia. 

The city is southern Sulawesi's primary port, with regular domestic and international shipping connections. It is nationally famous as an important port of call for the pinisi boats, sailing ships which are among the last in use for regular long-distance trade.​


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

HIGHRISE

*1. Makassar Mixed Development | 13 Towers | Pro









2. Akkarena (Tanjung Bunga) CBD | 19 Towers | Pro

























3. Trans Kalla Development | Office Tower, Theme Park, Hotel, Apartment, and TV Studio | Pro









4. Bosowa Tower | 23 fl | U/C









5. Kalla Tower | 15 fl | U/C









6. Berlian Residence | 15 fl | U/C
-no rendering yet-

7. Unismuh Tower | 15 fl | U/C
-no rendering yet-

8. Royal Apartment | 25 fl x3 | U/C









9. Marbella Residence | 24 fl x7 | On Hold









10. Toddopuli Apartment | 20 fl x2 | Pro
-no rendering yet-

11. Hertasning Apartment | 20 fl | Pro
-no rendering yet-

12. Extension of MTC Karebosi Square | 9 fl | Pro
-no rendering yet-

13. Extension of Makassar Mall | 7 fl | Pro
-no rendering yet-

14. Hotel Bosowa | ?? fl
-no rendering yet-

15. BNI Tower | ?? fl
-no rendering yet-

16. Swiss-BelHotel @ Trans Kalla | ?? fl









17. Extension of Gen. Wahidin Hospital | 7 fl | U/C
-no rendering yet-*

*18. Celebes Convention Center | U/C*




























LOWRISE/URBAN DEVELOPMENT :
*1. GTC Mall Tanjung Bunga | U/C

2. Karebosi Revitalitation | 10 ha | U/C









3. Tanjung Bunga Site (excluding Akkarena CBD) | U/C*


INFRASTRUCTURE
*1. Sultan Hasanuddin International Airport | 2 Runways | U/C*
















*
2. Toll Makassar City to Hasanuddin Airport (10.4 KM )

3. Flyover Urip Sumoharjo/AP Pettarani.

4. BRT - Corridor I ( Terminal Daya - AP. Pettarani )*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

LIST :
*PROPOSED*
1. Makassar Mixed Development
2. Makassar Mixed Development
3. Makassar Mixed Development
4. Makassar Mixed Development
5. Makassar Mixed Development
6. Makassar Mixed Development
7. Makassar Mixed Development
8. Makassar Mixed Development
9. Makassar Mixed Development
10. Makassar Mixed Development
11. Makassar Mixed Development
12. Makassar Mixed Development
13. Makassar Mixed Development
14. Milennium Twin Towers of Makassar Tower 1 (Akkarena CBD)
15. Milennium Twin Towers of Makassar Tower 2 (Akkarena CBD)
16. Makassar Sunset Bank HQ (Akkarena CBD)
17. Grand Imperial Phinisi Aryaduta Hotel (Akkarena CBD)
18. Imperial Three Towers Apartment Tower 1 (Akkarena CBD)
19. Imperial Three Towers Apartment Tower 2 (Akkarena CBD)
20. Imperial Three Towers Apartment Tower 3 (Akkarena CBD)
21. Royal Makassar Bay Condominium (Akkarena CBD)
22. Sinrilly Bay Contemporary Museum of Art & Theatre Complex (Akkarena CBD)
23. Metro Avenue Tower (Akkarena CBD)
24. Siloam International Hospital Tower 1
25. Siloam International Hospital Tower 2
26. Siloam International Hospital Tower 3
27. Siloam International Hospital Tower 4
28. Akkarena CBD Tower 1
29. Akkarena CBD Tower 2
30. Akkarena CBD Tower 3
31. Akkarena CBD Tower 4
32. Akkarena CBD Tower 5
33. Toddopuli Apartment Tower 1(20 fl)
34. Toddopuli Apartment Tower 2 (20 fl)
35. Hertasning Apartment (20 fl)
36. Extension of MTC Karebosi Square (9 fl)
37. Extension of Makassar Mall (7 fl)
38. Hotel Bosowa (?? fl)
39. BNI Tower (?? fl)
40. Swiss-BelHotel @ Trans Kalla (?? fl)

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
1. Royal Apartment Tower 1 (25 fl)
2. Royal Apartment Tower 2 (25 fl)
3. Royal Apartment Tower 3 (25 fl)
4. Bosowa Tower (23 fl)
5. Kalla Tower (15 fl)
6. Berlian Residence (15 fl)
7. Unismuh Tower (15 fl)
8. Mega Tower - Trans Kalla (9 fl)
9. Extension of General Hospital Wahidin (7 fl)

*ON HOLD*
1. Marbella Residence Tower 1 (24 fl)
2. Marbella Residence Tower 2 (24 fl)
3. Marbella Residence Tower 3 (24 fl)
4. Marbella Residence Tower 4 (24 fl)
5. Marbella Residence Tower 5 (24 fl)
6. Marbella Residence Tower 6 (24 fl)
7. Marbella Residence Tower 7 (24 fl)

If there is no height/storeys data, it means still unclear 
If anyone has more datas, renderings, updates, just post it in local forum, or PM me


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

UPDATE
*Royal Apartment* | 25fl x3 | U/C
Rendering :









Update :








c/o *Ahmad06*

*Trans Kalla Development* | Pro
Rendering :









Updates :








http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/6739/dscn3827wz0.jpg









http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8519/dscn3826db7.jpg


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Sultan Hasanuddin International Airport*
Rendering :









Updates :













































More info : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316693&page=7


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Impressive...no wonder China is interested to open a consulate in this city.
---------------------------------------------------------------

*China to open consulate in Indonesia's Makassar*

21 August 2007
18:20
BBC Monitoring Asia Pacific
English
(c) 2007 The British Broadcasting Corporation. All Rights Reserved. No material may be reproduced except with the express permission of The British Broadcasting Corporation.

Text of report by Indonesian newspaper Republika website

The article reported that the Chinese government plans to open a consulate-general in Makassar. The plan reflects the considerable amount of trade and investment co-operation taking place in the area. The Business and Economic Councillor at the Chinese Embassy in Jakarta, Fanq Qiuchen said that the existence of a consulate-general would assist greatly with co-operation between China and areas in Sulawesi.

Qiuchen offered a number of co-operation projects during a meeting with management from the Indonesian Chamber of Commerce and Industry's (Kadin) South Sulawesi office - including Deputy Head, Razak Djalle; Head of the Foreign Department Erwin Aksa; Head of the Mining and Energy Department Ridwan Djabir Patiwiri and member of Kadin's Advisory Council Baharuddin Selleng. Qiuchen also promised to push for Chinese investment in South Sulawesi and to ensure that infrastructure, especially in the farming sector, was developed.

The article reported that Chinese investors and Bosowa Energy had successfully entered into a 200m US-dollar 250 MW power station project which would be located at Punagaya Village, Bangkala District and would be operational by the end of 2009.

Source: Republika, Jakarta, in Indonesian 21 Aug 07


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulation for the Makassar thread

:cheers:


----------



## Ahmad06 (Jan 27, 2007)

Good Job...
It influence and motivates me to post more up dates info and pics...
Well done... :banana:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ go Ahmad! Lets introduce Makassar to the world! yay (lol :lol


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

COngrats, for the establishment of Makassar on the world thread :cheers:


----------



## anno_malay (Feb 22, 2006)

Ahmad06 said:


> Good Job...
> It influence and motivates me to post more up dates info and pics...
> Well done... :banana:


go ahmad go....
update again....:banana:


----------



## Myron (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Myron (May 20, 2006)




----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

Cool! a thread for MAKASSAR!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

lots of projects, cool


----------



## Outventure (Mar 6, 2007)

what a great development!
only the royal appartment is a bit out of time


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ yeah. the design is tacky imo


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, never knew about Makassar  Nice projects especially the airport!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

UPDATE
*Sultan Hasanuddin International Airport*




































more info : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466638&page=8


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice Makassar airport kay:


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

wow! nice projects! the airport's design is :bow: !


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Yepp, this will be one of indonesian newest airport kay:




paw25694 said:


> UPDATE
> *Sultan Hasanuddin International Airport*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Exx (Apr 3, 2006)

^^
Looking Good


----------



## Exx (Apr 3, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> HIGHRISE
> 
> *1. Makassar Mixed Development | 13 Towers | Pro
> 
> ...


so many project in Makassar! N1ce!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

nah now im waiting for updates from Makassarese forumer *Ahmad06*


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

^^ He already got it ..lahhh


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

> *Trans Studio Makassar Terbesar Kedua Setelah Dubai*
> Laporan: Sulfaidar Pay. [email protected]
> 
> Makassar, Tribun - Trans Studio Makassar (TSM) bakal menjadi kawasan wisata terpadu terbesar sesudah kawasan wisata di Dubai Uni Emirat Arab. Studio ini tercatat sebagai kawasan wisata termegah dan terbesar di Asia Tenggara.
> ...


Main Points :
- Trans Studio Makassar will be SEA's biggest Integrated Amusement Park, will be Asia's 2nd biggest after Dubai's
- Indonesia's 1st Monotrain
- SEA's Biggest Parking Lot (lol)
- There will be 23 kind of attraction in the theme park
- Phase 1 : 110,000 sq m, Soft Opening in April 2009
- Whole project invested about $100.000.000
- 50% of Phase 1 attract both local and international investor


----------



## Exx (Apr 3, 2006)

paw25694 said:


> Main Points :
> - Trans Studio Makassar will be SEA's biggest Integrated Amusement Park, will be Asia's 2nd biggest after Dubai's
> - Indonesia's 1st Monotrain
> - SEA's Biggest Parking Lot (lol)
> ...


WOw.... :banana: 

wat? SEA's biggest Parking lot???? :nuts: insane


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

some renderings of *Trans Studio (Trans Kalla)* 


















- Trans Studio Superblock located in waterfront sized 12,7 ha
- Makassar's 1st exclusive shopping center with outdoor theme
- Two Shopping Centers, Trans Walk & Trans Rodeo Drive
- Some tenants : Aigner, Hugo Boss, Mango, Fransesco Biasia, Tod's, Miu Miu, etc.
- 8 Studios Cineplex
- Trans Studio, SEA's biggest indoor theme park
- Some of 23 games in Trans Studio : Jelajah (Raft), Dunia Lain (Magical World), Earthquake (Earthquake Simulation)
- The games in Trans Studio are adopted from Trans TV's and Trans 7's TV Shows
- 12,000 sq m of hotel
- Mega Tower (12 fl), tallest in the superblock
- Indonesia's biggest integrated Amusement Center


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

^ haha what did you do to it? Lolz


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ lol. it's ahmad06's


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Rendering of *Kalla Tower | 15 fl | U/C*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Random Update


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Rendering *SwissBel Hotel @ Trans Kalla | Pro*








according to [URL="http://www.swiss-belhotel.com/html/upcoming_event.html]official page[/URL]


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Celebes Convention Center Complex | U/C*



























*Akkarena CBD (GTC) | Pro*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Random Updates by *eky*





































*IMPORTANT WORDS*
Selat = Strait
Pantai = Beach
Menara = Tower
Waduk = Artificial Lake
Jembatan = Bridge
Pelabuhan = Seaport
R.S = Hospital


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Makassar doing good job kay:


----------



## Eky Styawan (Oct 28, 2007)

passing trough


----------



## Eky (Nov 2, 2007)

Progress on CCC








This is not the latest picture of the new airport terminal, but it shows you an overview of it.








you can actually see this building on Google Earth.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Menara Bosowa* | 23 fl | U/C
Rendering 









Update











*Karebosi Park Revitalitation* | 10 ha | U/C
Rendering

















Updates










by *eky*


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

:applause::applause::applause:

Booming city . . .


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

*Jembatan Kebangkitan Indonesia, CPI*


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Makassar has a lot of project, Center Point of Indonesia is one of them, my fav project


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Asyra Hotel




bkz010019 said:


> Hotel Asyra (Minggu, 29/08/2010 09:00)


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

......




Sony Sjklw said:


> Update proyek kampus2 dari google earth kayaknya bagus juga , krn kelihatannya update juga gambarnya.
> 
> *Al Manar, Universitas Muhammadiyah Makassar (15 fl) *
> 
> ...


----------



## guybrush1979 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, this city is amazing. Now Indonesia is not only Jakarta or Java !


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Rendering of School of Engineering - UNHAS

Video made by bwsmks (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LysB67Cwc9A&feature=related)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Kalla Tower, 15 floors - this building was completed - January 2010

Image Credit:http://kallatower.wordpress.com/building-information/#comment-3










Image Credits:http://kallatower.wordpress.com/general-information/


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Aston Makassar Hotel & Convention Center - 18 Floors

Image Credit: Aston International. Com (http://www.aston-international.com/news_detail.php?id=MjQ=)









Status: Under construction
Scheduled completion: 2011
Ground Breaking Aston Makassar Hotel & Convention Center was held on July 21, 2010.
"Aston Makassar Hotel & Convention Center will feature 177 modern and functional rooms, several meeting rooms, coffee shop, executive lounge and swimming pool." (Aston Int.com)

Source: http://www.aston-international.com/news_detail.php?id=MjQ=


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Update

School of Engineering - UNHAS
Location: Gowa-Makassar

Image Credit: Uniqlly (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=115)


uniqlly said:


> <Architecture Building> , progress on shop drawing .... construction on progress to
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## uniqlly (Jul 23, 2010)

*Gate Of Makassar Industrial Park ( Gerbang KIMA Makassar )*



Comeliness said:


> Update
> 
> School of Engineering - UNHAS
> Location: Gowa-Makassar
> ...


thx for the update.... for the request 

Gate Of Industrial Park Makassar <KIMA>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

^^Nice picts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Updates

Image Credit: Sony Sjklw ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=107)


Sony Sjklw said:


>


Image Credits: Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=105)


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Graha SGP
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=306


Comeliness said:


> Sandi Karsa Hospital - 8 Floors
> 
> 14 December 2011.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Go Makassar!!


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=409


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Makassar Mixed Development*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=410


Sony Sjklw said:


> ^^ kecilnyaji fotoku hno: resolusinya cuma 800 x 600 pxl
> 
> Dapat rendering proyek *Riverside Residences*, apa proyek ini akan dibangun juga di Mks :dunno: mengingat 2 dari 3 rendering yg ada di webnya dibangun di Mks :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Clarke Quay City

Rendering
_Image Source: http://www.siner.co.id/siner land/makassarClarkQuayCity.html_









Clarke Quay Hotel

Rendering
_Image Source: http://www.siner.co.id/siner land/makassarClarkQuayCity.html_









Rendering
_Image Source: http://www.siner.co.id/siner land/makassarClarkQuayCity.html_









Source: http://www.siner.co.id/siner land/makassarClarkQuayCity.html


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Office, Hotel, and Entertainment Center

Investor: Bintang Indoland Indonesia
Construction starts: Early 2011 (next year).
Scheduled completion: 2012
Name of project: The Hotel

From: ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=129)


Sony Sjklw said:


> RABU, 06 OKTOBER 2010 | 19:08 WITA





Sony Sjklw said:


> RABU, 06 OKTOBER 2010 | 18:54 WITA |


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Tamalanrea Plaza

Image credit: http://www.tamalanreaplaza.com/









Mall - 5 floors
Size: 23,000 m2
Ground breaking: 8 May 2010


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Siloam Hospital, Tanjung Bunga


From: Sony Sjklw ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130361)


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Rendering RS. Siloam Makassar *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Construction Starts: 2010


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Update

Asyra Hotel, 10 Floors 

Image Credits: bkz010019 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=133


bkz010019 said:


> Asyra Hotel (21/10/2010 jam 06.00 tadi)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Updates - CPI

_From: Sony Sjklw, Mks P&D #1257 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=63)_








CPI plan.

_Image Credits: Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=5) _








Access road









Excavator leveling the ground.









Road work in progress on15 September, 2009


_Image Credits: Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=6) _








Working on the reclaimed land (photo, October 24, 2009).


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Updates - CPI

_Image Credits: Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=6) _ 








Activities on the reclaimed land (Photo, November 4, 2009).









Building a bridge to connect CPI & Delta Losari (Photo, November 20, 2009). 


_Image Credits: Sony, Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=7)_








Main road construction (Photo, 1 March 2010). 









View from Delta Losari (Photo, 1 March 2010). 


_Image Credits: Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=14)_








The bridge is under construction (Photo, October 10, 2010).


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

CPI

View of Makassar City from Delta Losari (CPI)

Photos by Andhy2 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070851)


Andhy2 said:


> Pemandangan Kota Makassar dari Delta losari (area pembangunan CPI)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Update - Mall of Makassar, 5 Floors

Image Credits: bkz010019 ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64652539 )


bkz010019 said:


> Mall of Makassar (MOM) per tanggal 03 Oktober jam 08.00 pagi


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Update - Global Awal Bros Hospital


_Photos by bkz010019 (From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=136) _


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Handayani University - Rendering ld:

_Photo by Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=25)_









_Photo by Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=25)_









The STMIK Handayani Towers consists of two 22-story towers for college and offices & one 25-story tower for student apartments.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

_Image Credits: Arkonin (http://www.arkonin-id.com/images/stories/proyek/content/residential/resid_low_apt_land_Page_50.jpg)_









I don't have a clue when this project will be built. hno:


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

*Phinisi Tower*



dochan said:


> from Yu Sing facebook photos
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=485555682179&set=a.485552647179.267610.678002179


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

dochan said:


>






dochan said:


> source : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=485555682179&set=a.485552647179.267610.678002179


....


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

Grand Clarion ( 9 fl )



> Update 23/12/10


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sandi Karsa International Hospital*
construction starts : 2011



Marsya said:


>


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

Comeliness said:


> Aston Makassar Hotel & Convention Center - 18 Floors
> 
> Image Credit: Aston International. Com (http://www.aston-international.com/news_detail.php?id=MjQ=)
> 
> ...


Update 22/12/2010



Sony Sjklw said:


>


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

*Royal Apartment*










update 


Sony Sjklw said:


>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Sony Sjklw said:


> *Royal Apartment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Royal Apartment








It's unclear when this project will be finished. hno:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Phinisi Tower - 8 December 2010


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Aston Hotel - 8 December 2010

Asyra Hotel - 14 December 2010


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Updates

Banua hotel - Photo was taken on 11 December 2010

The building behind is another addition to accommodate more rooms.


*Mercure hotel* - Pictures below were taken on 14 December 2010

















Adjacent is building addition for hotel rooms.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

CPI Project









Access roads & bridge construction.









View of Makassar city from CPI (delta Losari).

To all forumers, "Have a wonderful New Year."


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Updates

Global Awal Bros Hospital, 9 Floors









MOM


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Aston Hotel and Convention Center Makassar












bkz010019 said:


> 08 Januari 2011


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Siloam Hospital Makassar
Groundbreaking will start soon


















by bkz010019


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

The floating mosque












bkz010019 said:


> 08/01/2011 Mesjid terapung....


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Karuwisi Trade Center


Rendering by Arkonin (http://www.arkonin-id.com/images/stories/proyek/content/Galeri_arkonin/galeri_arkonin_41.pdf)










Updates

8 December 2010





















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=153


Sony Sjklw said:


> Karuwisi Trade Center (07/01/11)


This project has slow progress.


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

nice design of the airport


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Phinisi Tower (17 floor)













Sony Sjklw said:


> Menara Phinisi (07/01/11)


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

phinisi tower is my favourite project at Makassar!! I like it


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Shayla Hotel, 12 Floors









Shayla hotel's billboard in front of its site. 
This project is expected to start construction this year and finish before the end of this year.


----------



## Mimihitam (Jun 3, 2008)

Phinisi Tower




Sony Sjklw said:


> Menara Phinisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Citraland Celebes Makassar (CCM) 


The art of green living​
_Image Credits: CaesarLeo/Makassar Terkini ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=840486)_









Citraland Celebes Makassar is located at New Herstaning Boulevard, a new suburban area in Makassar, which is only 10 minutes from Panakkukang Mall. Citraland Celebes Makassar is a new green living project by Ciputra Group which consists of 500 houses, Eight Residential Clusters & Townhouses, Four Thematic Gardens, Business Center, I-Walk (a mall & commercial center), Olympic size swimming pool, tennis court, jogging track, family club, school facilities, kid's care, etc. 

_Rendering-Image Credits: Citraland Celebes. Com (http://citralandcelebes.com/product.php)_









Progress:

On the left is a logo of Ciputra (owner of CCM) at the entrance gate, and the finished houses can be seen from the road. 

_Rendering-Image Credits: Citraland Celebes. Com (http://citralandcelebes.com/product.php)_









Progress:








A stop sign greets visitors, all visitors need to go to the check point before entering this project area. 
On the right, a shopping center (I-Walk) is still under construction.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Citraland Celebes Makassar (CCM)

Mall & Commercial Center 

_Rendering, Image Credits: Citraland Celebes. Com (http://citralandcelebes.com/product.php)_









Progress:


























I guess this might be the commercial area in the rendering. :dunno:









Another view of the shopping center.


----------



## kubel (Jun 8, 2008)

Comeliness said:


> Citraland Celebes Makassar (CCM)
> 
> 
> The art of green living​
> ...



BTw itu apartemennya jadi di bangun atau tidak..??


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

kubel said:


> BTw itu apartemennya jadi di bangun atau tidak..??


If you were asking about the white tall building that is a hotel :yes: not an apartment, and according to the plan it will be built in the future.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Citraland Celebes Makassar (CCM) 

I-Walk- _ Rendering, Citraland Celebes. Com (http://citralandcelebes.com/product.php)_









I-Walk-_ Rendering, Citraland Celebes. Com (http://citralandcelebes.com/product.php)_









The three hectares Icon Walk or I-Walk is divided into three exclusive zones which are Icon Downtown (lifestyle, F&B zone), Icon Boulevard (premiere business zone), and Icon Avenue (office & banking zone).

Progress:
















Both of these 2 pictures above are part of I-Walk zones.


----------



## kubel (Jun 8, 2008)

Comeliness said:


> If you were asking about the white tall building that is a hotel :yes: not an apartment, and according to the plan it will be built in the future.


owhhhhh I think the apartment building ..keren jika ini terealisasi


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Trans Studio Mall

_Rendering, Trans Studio Makassar ( (http://transstudioworld.com/walk.html)_









Below are photos of the finished project:








View of Trans Studio Mall from the rear. :yes:









Rear exterior. 









Front view of the mall.









Inside the building.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Trans Studio Mall 









Mega Bank Tower is next to Trans Studio Mall. The mall is part of Trans Studio World project which is a mega project that consists of Trans Studio Theme Park, Trans hotels, apartments & office area which have access to the beach. :colgate:









A closer look of the front of the building. 









View of the ceiling of the mall. kay:









View of the entrance from inside.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Bridge at CPI Project

From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=11


Sony Sjklw said:


> gw tambah rendernya versi yg lebih besar
> 
> *Jembatan Kebangkitan Indonesia, CPI*
> 
> ...


_Current Progress:_ 

Image Credits: Wawar05 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=18).


Wawar05 said:


> progres jembatan CPI...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Comeliness said:


> Citraland Celebes Makassar (CCM)
> 
> 
> The art of green living​
> _Image Credits: CaesarLeo/Makassar Terkini ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=840486)_


_Image Source: Citraland Celebes. Com (http://citralandcelebes.com/gallery.php?cat=Marketing Gallery)_









It seems like the model of the high rise in display from the image above is slightly different from the image below. hno:
The one above is more like a hotel while the one below is like an apartment with three towers. Could it be CCM has changed their plan in this project... :dunno:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Alauddin University Project

_Image Source: UIN Alauddin.ac.id (http://www.uin-alauddin.ac.id/index.php?module=galery#judul)_








Alauddin University (UIN Makassar) started its project in December 2008. The project consists of 10 buildings, four floors each, at Samata (second campus) and a seven floor building at first campus. Samata campus sits on a 32 hectares property and it will be expanded to 40 hectares. The contractor for this project is PP which is scheduled to finish this project within 14 months. 

_Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5581158.119518.112325431158&type=3&permPage=1_









_Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5581158.119518.112325431158&type=3&permPage=1_









_Image Source:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5581158.119518.112325431158&type=3&permPage=1_









_Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5581158.119518.112325431158&type=3&permPage=1_









Progress: 

















Most of these buildings here look identical although some of them have different models. 









This training center building has seven floors and it is located at the first campus.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Alauddin University Project

_Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5581158.119518.112325431158&type=3&permPage=1_









Progress:
_Image Source: UIN Alauddin.ac.id (http://www.uin-alauddin.ac.id/index.php?module=galery#judul)_









_Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5581158.119518.112325431158&type=3&permPage=1_









Progress:
_Image Source: UIN Alauddin.ac.id (http://www.uin-alauddin.ac.id/index.php?module=galery#judul)_

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=362


Andhy2 said:


> silakan dipindahkan ke thread masing2


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Tamalanrea Plaza

_Image Source: http://www.tamalanreaplaza.com/_









_Image Source: Fajar 0nline (http://metronews.fajar.co.id/read/92818/61/iklan/index.php)_









Progress:
_Image Source: Andhy2 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=167)_


Andhy2 said:


>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Makassar International Stadium

_Image Source: Fajar Online) http://ekspresi.fajar.co.id/read/112896/61/index.php_



























Total area: 300 Hectares.
Phase 1 - building a soccer stadium (4 ha) & supporting facilities (2,75 ha).
Construction Starts: 2011.
Scheduled completion: end of 2012 - early 2013. 
Seating capacity: 40,000 - 50, 000 seats.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

The floating mosque.

_From: http://ukhuwahfdi.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/122/







_

_Image Source: Sony Sjklw ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=164)_


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Masjid Terapung*


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

PNUP Project - Second Campus

_Image Source: Fajar Online (http://metronews.fajar.co.id/read/95721/61/index.php)_









_Image Source: Fajar Online (http://metronews.fajar.co.id/read/82588/61/iklan/index.php)_









Total area: 79 Hectares.
Starts: 2011.
Scheduled completion: 2016.
Facilities: Eco campus, students housing, library, soccer stadium, gym, swimming pool, etc.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Clarion Hotel Project

_Image Credits: Wawar05 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=148)_


Wawar05 said:


> tapi kok z tanya ke salah satu pekerja yang sibuk memantau pekerjaan bangunan, bahwa nantinya 12 lantai bukan 9 en selesainya ditargetkan bulan 5 tahun 2011
> 
> progress hari minggu 26/12/2010



_Image Credits: Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=170)_


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Grand Clarion*
> update 03/03/11


Clarion hotel is building an addition of 167 hotel rooms. opcorn:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Tamalanrea Plaza Project

Progress:

_Image Credits: Andhy2 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75044681#post75044681)_


Andhy2 said:


>


_Image Credits: Andhy2 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=179)_


Andhy2 said:


> proyek ini dikebut siang malam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Multi Niaga Tower Project - 17 Floors

_Image Source: Multi Niaga Group (http://multiniaga.co.id/)_









Mall, Hotel, and Office Space.
Total area: 1 Hectare.
Starts: January - February 2011.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

_Fave Hotel in Makassar is under development..._


Fave Hotel

_Image Source: (http://www.favehotels.com/index.php)_









Press Release 

Aston International’s 2 star favehotels set for aggressive expansion

Jakarta, March 2011 – During this year’s Aston Week Jakarta, an annual trade show that brings together representatives of 35 Aston Hotels and Jakarta’s Travel Trade and Corporate Business Communities, Aston International presented aggressive expansion plans for its 2 star select service group “favehotel”.

Since launched in early 2009, favehotel has become the fastest growing selected service hotel brand in Indonesia and beyond. Currently there are 2 favehotels in operation, one in Denpasar, Bali and the other in Surabaya and another 20 under development in the following locations:

Indonesia: Jakarta - Sunter, Wahid Hasyim, Melawai, Serpong ; Bali - Petitenget, Seminyak, Kuta, Legian; Bandung; Bogor; Jogjakarta – Cendrawasi, Mangkubumi; Solo; Solo Baru; Makassar.
Malaysia: Langkawi
Philippines: Alabang, Cebu, Davao, Manila Airport

Aston Internationals Vice President of Sales & Marketing, Mr. Norbert Vas, said “We will continue to grow the Aston hotel brands Grand Aston, Aston and Aston City and are currently negotiating projects in various locations throughout Indonesian and Malaysia but our favehotel brand has really hit a nerve with developers and the traveling public. They are so well conceptualized that investors are rushing in to build them while guests are full of praise for their stylish appeal and no nonsense approach to hospitality”.

Source: http://www.aston-international.com/news_detail.php?id=Nzk=


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=192




Sony Sjklw said:


> Proyek baru Patompo Group :cheers:
> 
> *The Centrum*
> 
> ...





Sony Sjklw said:


> *Golden Park Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sony Sjklw said:


> *Paris Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Leaning Building of Telkomsel

_Image Source: Arkonin (http://www.arkonin-id.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=80)







_

Total Area: 4,000 square meters.
Started: May, 2010
Scheduled completion: 2011 
Progress: Almost finished.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Grand Square Daya Trade Centre 

_Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=170408566319893_








Mall - 7 Floors.
Total Area: 2 hectares. 
Started: 2011
Scheduled completion: 2012



Comeliness said:


> The floating mosque.
> 
> _From: http://ukhuwahfdi.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/122/
> 
> ...


New Progress of the Floating Mosque

_Image Source: Sony Sjklw (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=188)_


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Masjid Terapung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

PIP Project 

_Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122455167778208_










From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=55544601


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Kampus Politeknik Ilmu Pelayaran (PIP) Makassar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The main PIP campus consists of 70 buildings on 52 hectares. The new campus will be equipped with a new seaport of 24 hectares. 
Total area: 76 hectares.
Facilities: swimming pool, faculty housing, auditorium, parking, mosque, simulation room, etc.


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

very nice to see update progress construction at makassar


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Updates

From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=176


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Graha SGP*
> rendering
> 
> 
> ...


From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=188


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Hotel Mercure*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=198


Sony Sjklw said:


> habisin stok photo
> *Menara Unismuh*


From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130349&page=3


dochan said:


> from Yu Sing facebook photos
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=485555682179&set=a.485552647179.267610.678002179
> 
> 
> ...


From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=197


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Menara Phinisi*


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Updates

From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130361&page=2


jrot said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=194


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Siloam Hospital*





Comeliness said:


> Grand Square Daya Trade Centre
> _Image Source: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=170408566319893_
> 
> 
> ...


From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=196


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Grand Daya Square*


From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=197


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Grand Clarion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

The Premier Point 

_Image Source: Patompo Group (http://www.patompogroup.com/pt-timurama/pt-timurama-2)_


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Tellu Cappa Tower, 12 Floors

_Image Source: DOK/FAJAR (http://www.fajar.co.id/read-20110918211829-filosopi-bugis-berkonsep-modern'_










_Image Source: TRIBUN-TIMUR.COM (http://makassar.tribunnews.com/2011/09/17/pencanangan-menara-tellu-cappa-unm)_









Ground breaking was conducted on 17 September 2011.
Scheduled completion: 2013. 

Progress


Comeliness said:


> 14 Desember 2011.



Colonial Hotel


Comeliness said:


> 10 Desember 2011.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Clarion Hotel Extension

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=215


kubel said:


> source = tribun-timur.com


Progress:

14 December 2011.


----------



## TFM1 (Oct 22, 2011)

bang come, how much floors this GC Ext? 10 or 11?


----------



## Wawar05 (Sep 3, 2010)

it seems that the extension building is separated to the main-building, doesn't it?


----------



## pangyao™ (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW, that's all i can say. Great Indonesia! 
I feel very sorry for my Philippines..


----------



## TFM1 (Oct 22, 2011)

^^ welcome abroad to Makassar, Indonesia Thread bro... 

Philiphines is graet and amazing too bro... kay:

No worry bro...


----------



## wawawa (Aug 10, 2011)

even Makassar will have many new skyscrapers soon, well done Indonesia!


----------



## TFM1 (Oct 22, 2011)

anybody here know about paw... Cuz i wanna ask him to update the page 1 of this thread...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

TFM1 said:


> bang come, how much floors this GC Ext? 10 or 11?


Not sure



Wawar05 said:


> it seems that the extension building is separated to the main-building, doesn't it?


Yes it does, the new extension is being built behind the main building.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Mall of Makassar (MoM)

30 November 2011.


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

TFM1 said:


> anybody here know about paw... Cuz i wanna ask him to update the page 1 of this thread...



well it's been a long time after his/her last visit, I guess he/she is not around anymore


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Comeliness said:


> Alauddin Plaza
> 
> _Image Source: http://makasar.olx.co.id/alauddin-p...g-strategis-di-selatan-makassar-iid-232045232_
> 
> ...


Progress:

3 December 2011.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Update - Phinisi Tower

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130349


Sony Sjklw said:


> Menara Phinisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress:

14 December 2011.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Phinisi Tower

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=327


Andhy2 said:


> *[Update 15/01/2012] Menara Phinisi*





kubel said:


> UNM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Tamalanrea Plaza

_Image Source: http://www.tamalanreaplaza.com/_










Progress: 

7 December 2011.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Karuwisi Trade Center


Rendering by Arkonin (http://www.arkonin-id.com/images/stories/proyek/content/Galeri_arkonin/galeri_arkonin_41.pdf)









Progress:

7 December 2011.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Comeliness said:


> Karebosi Hotel - 18 Floors
> 
> _Image Source: Sindo (http://www.seputar-indonesia.com/edisicetak/content/view/425346/)_
> 
> ...


Progress:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=335 


kubel said:


> karebosi hotel


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Aerotel Hotel - 15 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439146&page=10


Wawar05 said:


> sedang dalam pembangunan lantai ke-15..


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=335


kubel said:


>


The building under construction, close to the crane, is the Aroetel Hotel.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Some latest updates of projects in Makassar:

Colonial Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472820&page=3


Wawar05 said:


> 1/2/2012
> 
> belum ada perkembangan signifikan


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=335


kubel said:


> tanjung banua



Aston Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216479&page=8


Wawar05 said:


> @TFD, u/ ada foto2ku.. hehe.. 1/2/2012



Siloam Hospital
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130361&page=10


Wawar05 said:


> 1/2/2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Multi Niaga Condotel, 12 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=356


caesarleo said:


> Sedikit Update yah:


_Image Source: http://makassar.radiosmartfm.com/ju...oup-bangun-kondotel-senilai-rp-70-miliar.html_









Progress:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=356


caesarleo said:


> Pemancangan tiang perdana Kondotel milik Grup Multi Niaga, terdiri dari ball room seluas 550 meter persegi, 5 unit meeting room, fitnes center 830 meter per segi, fasilitas entertain sekitar 800 meter persegi, ruangan perkantoran 3 lantai masing-masing sekitar 1.000 meter setiap lantainya. Proyek ini yang akan dibangun di atas arel sekitar 9.600 meter per segi ini akan dilengkapi fasilitas convention hall sekitar 2.000 meter per segi yang bisa menampung sekitar 5.000 orang, lapangan futsal, food cord, mesjid serta rental office dua lantai.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=345


uniqlly said:


> Ini Spun Pile nya *MULTINIAGA TOWER*


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Banua Hotel, 12 Floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=439


Wawar05 said:


> 13/10/2012
> Hotel Banua UC di jalan pengayoman
> 
> 
> ...


Best Western Hotel, 12 Floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=439


Wawar05 said:


> 13/10/2012
> Best Western


Asyra Hotel, 10 Floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504539&page=4


Sony Sjklw said:


> Hotel ini kembali di cat ulang dan pagar proyek sudah dibuka :cheers: bentar lagi kayaknya opening


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

CPI Project



Comeliness said:


> Bridge at CPI Project
> 
> From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=11
> 
> ...


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=439


Wawar05 said:


> 13/10/2012


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=439


Wawar05 said:


> sisi barat jembatan CPI


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=44


Sony Sjklw said:


> update jumat kemaren


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Comeliness said:


> Karebosi Hotel - 18 Floors
> 
> _Image Source: Berita Kota Makassar (http://www.beritakotamakassar.com/index.php?option=read&newsid=53766)_
> 
> ...


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=439


Wawar05 said:


> 13/10/2012
> Kondotel Karebosi


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=24


Sony Sjklw said:


> jauh dekat


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel, 12 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=417


Andhy2 said:


> Silakan dipindahkan ke tretnya  diambil td siang


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=22


Sony Sjklw said:


> Jauh dekat :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Source:  Business Traveller Asia-Pacific 


> Published: 15/10/2012
> Wyndham Hotels to expand in Asia
> 
> Wyndham Hotel Group’s is expanding aggressively in Asia and last week signed deals for 16 new properties across India and Indonesia. Business Traveller previously reported that the group was seeking opportunities to grow in India (see here). Last week it announced plans to open 12 properties across the country in the next five years.
> ...



Source:  Wyndham Worldwide Press Releases 


> Wyndham Hotel Group Announces 16 Hotels in India and Indonesia
> Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham brand introduced into India
> HONG KONG (October 11, 2012) –
> 
> ...



Howard Johnson Makassar Hotel, 28 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=408


OPTX said:


> *HOTEL HOWARD JOHNSON MAKASSAR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Comeliness said:


> Red Planet Hotel/Tune Hotel - 10 Floors
> 
> _Image Source: redplanethotels.com _


Source: Business Traveller Asia


> Published: 20/07/2012
> Tune Hotels to aggressively expand in Indonesia
> ...
> Six more Tune Hotels is set to open in Indonesia next year. According to Red Planet Hotel’s pressroom, Tune Hotel Makassar, which will open on February 11, 2013, is located in an area with headquarters of construction companies and picturesque attractions. The hotel expects about the same amount of customers from business travel and domestic leisure travel. Besides, he added, Tune Hotel Solo City, Java to open on April 25, 2013 will cater to the leisure market. Also joining the line is the domestic tourism-oriented Tune Hotel Palembang, Sumatra. As for Tune Hotel Tangerang, Jakarta, Tune Hotel Surabaya, Java and Tune Hotel Bekasi, Jakarta, which will position in central business districts where finance corporations are booming, business travellers is expected to be the major source of customers.
> ...


Progress: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472819&page=9


kubel said:


> okelah saya dapat nilai 10 karena saya update dari situsnya hahaha
> 
> source = http://www.redplanethotels.com/?p=hotel_portfolio&country=map_ido&city=lbl_ido_makassar


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

The Hotel, 14 Floors


Comeliness said:


> _Photo by Andhy2 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=229)_
> 
> 
> Andhy2 said:
> ...


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458207&page=15


Sony Sjklw said:


> sumber : http://www.bisnis-kti.com/index.php/2012/10/foto-berita-saham-property-tumbuh-3743/



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458207&page=15


Sony Sjklw said:


> ^^ ada update dari Bisnis KTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Swiss Belhotel - 20 Floors

*Previous Rendering*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=10


Comeliness said:


> Swiss Belhotel
> 
> _http://www.swiss-belhotel.com/html/upcoming_event.htm_
> 
> ...


*Updated New Rendering *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557124


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Rendering*
> 
> Sumber: http://gammara.com/main.html


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557124


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Siloam Hospital 

_Image Source: jrot (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130361&page=2 )_


jrot said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=24


PoetraDaerah said:


> After dawn


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Aerotel Smile Hotel, 15 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439146&page=14


Comeliness said:


> Son, thanks, akhirnya ketemu juga rendernya Aerotel hanya kok desainnya standard banget dan nggak Ok. hno:
> Btw, render asli yg di websitenya ukuran kecil jadi rendernya gw perbesar ukurannya (resized) seperti yg tampak digambar dibawah ini.
> 
> _Image Source: http://www.aerowisatahotels.com/hotel-around-us.html?id=18_
> ...


Progress: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=24


PoetraDaerah said:


> cumi


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=24


PoetraDaerah said:


> After dawn


----------



## HenriGermain (Oct 21, 2012)

This town is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

HenriGermain said:


> This town is bad and you should feel bad.


:lol:
Ignore this pathetic loser, keeps posting and updating projects in Makassar, guys.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Erran said:


> :lol:
> Ignore this pathetic loser, keeps posting and updating projects in Makassar, guys.


Yup, don’t feed the troll.
Btw, Erran, thanks for your support.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel, 12 Floors

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=417


Andhy2 said:


> Silakan dipindahkan ke tretnya  diambil td siang


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458207&page=16


PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## Namewee (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice update of Makassar
one of my favorite cities in Indonesia kay:


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ thanks sob 

when all that currently underconstruction building was completed, cheers


----------



## rahul medan (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
This is one of the metropolitan cities in eastern Indonesia :master:


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ indeed, thankyou for stopping by kay:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Comeliness said:


> Karebosi Hotel - 18 Floors
> 
> _Image Source: Berita Kota Makassar (http://www.beritakotamakassar.com/index.php?option=read&newsid=53766)_
> 
> ...


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=28


bkz010019 said:


> Tanggal 11 Nov 2012


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Just update Phinisi Tower (UNM University)


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

karebosi condotel


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

Balaikota & kejati


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Great update bro Poetra. Glad to see many project in Makassar now in the right way... kay:

Wish all proposed new building can starting soon, at least at next year.. :cheers:


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

thankyou bro oceanone,.. i hope it so kay:


----------



## NORMANULIS (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Poetra Daerah & Ocean One, thx for the great pics. kay:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Royal Apartment 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=7


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Royal Apartment*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130451&page=27


Comeliness said:


> Son, yg ini dulu nanti yg lainnya nyusul.
> 
> 15 Nov 2012.





Comeliness said:


> 15 Nov 2012.





Comeliness said:


> 15 Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Karebosi Hotel

15 Nov 2012.









15 Nov 2012.









15 Nov 2012.









15 Nov 2012.









15 Nov 2012.


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ outstanding updates kay:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Aerotel Smile

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439146&page=14


Sony Sjklw said:


> sumber : http://www.aerowisatahotels.com/hotel-around-us.html?id=18


Progress:

15 Nov 2012. 











Comeliness said:


> 15 Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472829&page=15


Sony Sjklw said:


> Update proyek OSO City yg terbaik sejauh ini


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Multi Niaga Condotel, 12 Floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=356


caesarleo said:


> Sedikit Update yah:


*Progress:*


> 25 Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=482


eurico said:


> Maaf kalo repost
> 
> Grand Phinisi 2013


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Good progress. Thx for updated bro Comeliness :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ocean One said:


> Good progress. Thx for updated bro Comeliness :cheers:


You're welcome. :colgate:

*Tellu Cappa Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472907&page=9


Comeliness said:


> 25 Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patria Artha University


> 25 Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheng Hoo Mosque


> 25 Nov 2012.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Grand Clarion Hotel Extension

25 November 2012









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477529&page=10


Comeliness said:


> Sorry, sudut ngambilnya kurang ok. :bash:
> 17 Nov 2012.


Vida View Apartments 

1 December 2012









*Progress:* 

25 November 2012









25 November 2012


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Comeliness said:


> Alauddin Plaza
> 
> _Image Source: http://makasar.olx.co.id/alauddin-p...g-strategis-di-selatan-makassar-iid-232045232_
> 
> ...


Progress:

3 December 2012









3 December 2012









30 November 2012


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Sandi Karsa Hospital
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525665&page=3


Comeliness said:


> 3 December 2012


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525665&page=3


Comeliness said:


> 3 December 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durian Apartment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=483


Sony Sjklw said:


> ^^ sepertinya.... ka pendek ji


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=483


Comeliness said:


> *Durian Apartment*
> 
> 4 Desember 2012
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=479


Comeliness said:


> Durian Apartment
> 
> 27 November 2012.


Sentosa Hospital
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535957&page=5


Comeliness said:


> 3 December 2012.


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Great update bro Comeliness kay:

Issues about Howard Johnson hotel in Makassar, from Whyndam Worldwide was ensure about this and give the announcement on their official website if their will be positive to open 1 of their Howard Johnson Hotel in Makassar.

Here the news

>>>

*Wyndham Hotel Group Announces 16 Hotels in India and Indonesia*

Wyndham Hotel Group, the world’s largest hotel company with over 7,170 hotels and a part of Wyndham Worldwide Corporation (NYSE: WYN), today signed deals for 16 hotels throughout India and Indonesia and announced the launch of the extended stay Hawthorn Suites by Wyndham® brand in India. 

In Indonesia, Wyndham Hotel Group will add the following hotels:
- Howard Johnson Bali Benoa
- Howard Johnson Surabaya East
- *Howard Johnson Makassar Central*
- Ramada Bali Lake Buyan

These properties will join the Hotel Group’s three existing hotels in Indonesia.

In Indonesia, Wyndham Hotel Group signed agreements with PT Benoa Citra Abadi and PT Tiara Abadi Nirmala for the new Howard Johnson properties and PT Buyan Nadi to open the Ramada Bali Lake Buyan.

For complete news >>> http://www.wyndhamworldwide.com/media/press-releases/press-release?wwprdid=1320


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ocean One said:


> Great update bro Comeliness kay:


Thx, bro. 



Ocean One said:


> Issues about Howard Johnson hotel in Makassar, from Whyndam Worldwide was ensure about this and give the announcement on their official website if their will be positive to open 1 of their Howard Johnson Hotel in Makassar.
> 
> Here the news
> 
> ...


^^Repost, the same article already posted months ago on page 17 #326 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=17)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Iqra Building(Unismuh Tower)

30 November 2012









30 November 2012









30 November 2012


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

The Hotel

Photo by Andhy2 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=229)


Andhy2 said:


> Update tadi sore, sudah ada aktivitas lagi....


Progress:


> 4 December 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Alauddin University Hospital

*Rendering*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=524


kubel said:


> tidak muncul daeng


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Multiple Updates*

City Hall 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=525


PoetraDaerah said:


> galaxxymi tawwa menara balaikota, deuisseng keda aga... nda konsisten desainnya :lol:


Tri Star Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533698&page=11


PoetraDaerah said:


> Ini pale tritnya Hahh! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Grand Celebes Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522478&page=13


PoetraDaerah said:


> sudah masuk lantai 5 besi ulirnya,...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Best Western Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484615&page=26


> PoetraDaerah said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ wwkwkwk :rofl: enda'ji pale
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Aerotel Smile Hotel 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439146&page=33


PoetraDaerah said:


> updet ta' cedde cedde


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439146&page=32


PoetraDaerah said:


> Warna fasadnya bergaris-garis orange sepertinya sepertinya, menyesuaikan desain corak main entrance


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=57


PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ bener, Semoga proyek ini dipercepat progressnya, agar dampaknya bisa dirasakan masyarakat langsung secepatnya


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461770&page=301


PoetraDaerah said:


> Duh jadi malu nih :cripes:,... sejatinya foto tsb cuma buat update proyek di makassar P&D jadi fotonya tidak "glamour" seperti biasanya , Anyway thanks mbahil, suka sama seleranya yang natural kay:


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Just Updating


CITY HALL 




PoetraDaerah said:


> Balaikota facelift



ROYAL APARTEMENT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=99330766



PoetraDaerah said:


> Zoom out



NOVOTEL GRAND SHAYLA HOTEL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=99330818



PoetraDaerah said:


> Novotel


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Karebosi Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=20


Comeliness said:


> Karebosi Hotel
> 
> Rendering


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=41


PoetraDaerah said:


> Progress terkini


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=42


PoetraDaerah said:


> Zoom in


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

(Source: Bloomberg) 


> Accor believes more than ever in Indonesia
> Accor plans to locate half of its new Southeast Asia properties in Indonesia to take advantage of the country’s growing economy and expanding middle class.
> Luc Citrinot - 02 January 2013, 01:35
> 
> ...


 Ibis Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=528


PoetraDaerah said:


> Kasi g yah... kasi dehhh
> Ibis by accor, confirmed


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Tune Hotel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=17


Comeliness said:


> Red Planet Hotel/Tune Hotel - 10 Floors
> 
> _Image Source: redplanethotels.com _


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472819&page=15


kubel said:


> dari situsnya http://www.redplanethotels.com/?p=hotel_portfolio&country=map_ido&city=lbl_ido_makassar


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Just moving.. 



Sony Sjklw said:


> *Sea World Makassar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still on U/C



Sony Sjklw said:


> *Swiss Bellhotel Makassar*
> Makassar, Indonesia
> Client: PT. Pembangunan Perumahan
> Service: Structural Engineering
> ...



The latest news but sorry in Indonesia language news so can't copy here, this march will be start Ground breaking for Vida View Apartement. :cheers:



OPTX said:


>



Still don't know much about this project but this is proposed new project for Makassar




Sony Sjklw said:


> hasil googling
> 
> *Princewood Hotel & Convention Makassar*
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ocean One said:


> Just moving..


^^Thanks for updating. :colgate:

*Sandi Karsa Hospital*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=19


Comeliness said:


> 3 December 2012


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525665&page=6


Sony Sjklw said:


> update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Some unknown projects.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=534


Comeliness said:


> Nggak banyak sih cuman bbrp  dan barusan sy post di #10661 dan #10662, silahkan dilihat.
> Dibawah ini juga ada rendering yg HR utk hotel bintang 3.
> 
> _Image Source: Ariko Andikabina (http://arikoandikabina.com/post/11566219903/this-is-project-proposal-of-three-star-hotel-in)_
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=534


Comeliness said:


> Bro, cuma kebetulan lihat rendering2 tsb di Internet  dan sy post dibawah ini.
> Desain hotelnya macam2 ada yg MR, HR, dan ada proyek convention, karena ada bbrp rendering dari sumber yg berbeda maka akan sy post satu persatu biar gampang lihatnya.
> 
> Business Hotel
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=534


Comeliness said:


> *Hotel di kawasan pantai Makassar*
> 
> _ By Adi Munandar arsitek - _
> 
> ...


----------



## tedie (Jan 31, 2013)

Comeliness said:


> Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel, 12 Floors
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=417
> 
> ...



bisa minta contact person enginernya PT.PP bos..???
saya mau coba masukin pintu besi bos,...???
tolong di bantu ya bos..????


----------



## tedie (Jan 31, 2013)

numpang jualan ya bos......
saya mau nawarin PINTU BESI steel & fire door...
bisa hub ane...
kirim email ke : [email protected]
ntar ane kirimin brosurnya.....
maaf belum tahu cara pasang threads sendiri...
maklum newbie...


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

*@Tedie* : Please bro, this thread not dedicated for u can sell something here, so u in the wrong place here to sell something...:bash:
Also this is International forum so please used English for communicating here..:cheers:


*@Bro Comeliness* : Ur welcome bro, Makassar is our responsibility together to promote to the world.. :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ocean One said:


> *@Bro Comeliness* : Ur welcome bro, Makassar is our responsibility together to promote to the world.. :cheers:


Agree.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ibis Budget Hotel, Jaksa, Makassar 

*Rendering*

_Image Source: Fleur De Lis (http://fleurdelisarch.com/index.php?mode=home&act=about_)









_Image Source: Fleur De Lis (http://fleurdelisarch.com/index.php?mode=home&act=about)_


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Grand Quality Hotel 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=469


eurico said:


> Maaf kalo repost
> 
> Grand Quality Hotel 2013


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1530254&page=7


Comeliness said:


> Grand Quality Hotel
> 
> _Image Source: Fleur De Lis (http://fleurdelisarch.com/index.php?mode=home)_
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

CCC Hotel Dua Convention Center 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205523&page=39


Comeliness said:


> CCC Hotel Dua Convention Center
> 
> _Image Source: Fleur De Lis (http://fleurdelisarch.com/index.php?mode=home)_
> 
> ...


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ Sedikit kompilasi dg

*Makassar | Proposed - Approved Projects 2013*

*CCC Hotel Dua Convention* ( HR 13 lantai )


Comeliness said:


> ^^ Sony & Dg PD  dibawah ini renderingnya utk proyek convention yg baru.
> 
> CCC Hotel Dua Convention Center
> 
> ...





*Pettarani Hotel* ( Lahan sudah diketahui )


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Pettarani Hotel* ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*M'Tos Theme park & Condotel* ( theme parknya sudah existed )


PoetraDaerah said:


> credit




*Unknown project* ( Hotel Bintang 3 )


Comeliness said:


> Nggak banyak sih cuman bbrp  dan barusan sy post di #10661 dan #10662, silahkan dilihat.
> Dibawah ini juga ada rendering yg HR utk hotel bintang 3.
> 
> _Image Source: Ariko Andikabina (http://arikoandikabina.com/post/11566219903/this-is-project-proposal-of-three-star-hotel-in)_
> ...




*Princewood Hotel & Convention* ( sudah ada Threadnya )


PoetraDaerah said:


> Design fasadnya mirip AXA tower kuningan deh, cakep..
> 
> _Bigger one_
> 
> ...




*Makassar Global City* ( Disinyalir proyek Grand OSO City di forum makassar )


Sony Sjklw said:


> *50 ha Integrated Global City at Tanjung Bunga Makassar*
> 
> Integrated Tanjung Bunga Township, Makassar, Indonesia Located at the edge of the Makassar – Tanjung Bunga urban Complex Boundary, Integrated Gurgaon Township has an advantage of being connected at national and regional level because of its close proximity to the airport, residential establishment and new corporate and government work center. This factor also contributes to a favourable location for high-end housing. The project includes a potential development of water park , IT Park, Central Park of about 20 hectares and a residential site of 20 hectares acres in the Global Commercial Economic Zone along the great main street to the Township. The approximate design population for the township and Tanjung Bunga Makassar are about 50,000 respectively. Key features include: Residential apartment to provide comfortable and elegant accommodation Cutting edge commercial enterprise, hotel, Anchor tenant and high technology IT Park Luxurious plot development to offer superlative comfort after the stress of life Exotic greens, trees, meadows with a pleasing promenade along Comprehensive recreational facilities inside the township for enjoyment to citizens Eco-friendly initiatives including wastewater management and recycling of township resources.
> 
> ...




*Seaside Apartel and Convention Centre* (Proposal Master Concept)


uniqlly said:


> *Seaside Apartel and Convention Centre* (Master Concept) , credit to Mr DIan Hidayat (BUilding Operational Manager Makassar Phinisi Seaside Group)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Revisi bisa terjadi kapan saja_ :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

*@Bro PD* : Don't forget if this is World forum, so used English please...:cheers:

Anyway nice update bro...kay:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Source:  The Jakarta Post 


> Provincial operators to open 27 new hotels in 2013
> Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Sat, February 23, 2013, 1:22 PM
> Paper Edition | Page: 13
> 
> ...



Source:  The Jakarta Post 


> Global names to launch 55 new hotels this year
> Nurfika Osman, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Tue, February 19, 2013, 11:39 AM
> Paper Edition | Page: 13
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*ICP FMIPA*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=555


> Wawar05 said:
> 
> 
> > ada penampakan renderingnya gedung ICP FMIPA di http://icp-fmipa.unm.ac.id/v2/
> ...


*Banua Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533706&page=15


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*The Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205523&page=41


> anno_malay said:
> 
> 
> > bulan lalu :bash: :bash:
> ...


*Sentosa Hospital*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=555


anno_malay said:


> U/C MKS by ANNO MALAY, on Flickr


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel 

_Image Source: Rizal Bayu Ramadhan _









_Image Source: Rizal Bayu Ramadhan _


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Source: The Jakarta Post


> Tauzia to run 31 POP! budget hotels in 2 years
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, March 08, 2013, 6:45 AM
> 
> New operator Tauzia Hotel Management plans to grow its portfolio in Indonesia by running up to 31 budget class accommodation under the POP! hotel brand in the next two years to cater to growing domestic travelers. The new development will elevate POP! hotel rooms' count across the country from the current 846 to 4,300 rooms by the end of 2015.
> ...




Source:  Travel Pulse.com


> Carlson Rezidor, Panorama Form New Indonesian Hotel Group
> By James Ruggia
> March 05, 2013, 9:48 PM
> 
> ...


Park Inn by Radisson Hotel 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=429


didin_2088 said:


> *Park Inn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600&page=14


PoetraDaerah said:


> Lahannya begitu luas


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Losari Trade Center
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599881


> PoetraDaerah said:
> 
> 
> > *Assalamu Alaikum Warahmatullahi Wabarakatu*​
> ...



*Rosmery Pane Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588738&page=5


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*UNHAS Hospital Part 2*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=562


PoetraDaerah said:


> RS Pendidikan Unhas II


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Karebosi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=45


PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ Progressnya jalan kok bro, mungkin sementara pengerjaan interior,.. proyek sudah memasuki lantai 16



*Best Western Losari Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484615&page=30


PoetraDaerah said:


> Bracket glass clad sudah terpasang



*Grand Celebes Hotel *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522478&page=16


PoetraDaerah said:


> lt 9



*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=39


PoetraDaerah said:


> lt 9


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Source:  The Jakarta Post 


> Convention Center Expanded for APEC
> Desy Nurhayati, The Jakarta Post, Denpasar | Headlines | Wed, March 13, 2013, 4:28 PM
> Paper Edition | Page: 3
> 
> ...





Comeliness said:


> Makassar International Convention Center
> 
> _Image Source: Dyandra Media International  _


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
Good looking building. Materialize it please ... :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Losari Trade Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599881&page=2


kubel said:


> from http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=428606560555208&set=o.317490664980687&type=1&theater


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=39


PoetraDaerah said:


> Kencang progressnya


*Karebosi Hotel*


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=46
> 
> 
> PoetraDaerah said:
> ...


*Aerotel Smile Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1439146&page=35


PoetraDaerah said:


> Sudah terokupansi


*Tune Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472819&page=17


PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Tota Property Consortium Condotel*

_Image Source: Vicmorrow Valentino/Tota Property Consortium (http://www.wayn.com/photos/21143408/48353040?kw=fb_img_like#pkey=46928766_)









_Image Source: Tota Property Consortium (http://www.facebook.com/pages/TOTA-PROPERTY-CONSORTIUM/183383251755199?sk=photos_albums)_









_Image Source: Tota Property Consortium (http://www.facebook.com/pages/TOTA-PROPERTY-CONSORTIUM/183383251755199?sk=photos_albums)_









Location: Alauddin Street.
Land: 10,000m2
Source: http://www.kassa9.com/stores/tpc/news.php?id=8058


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*The Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458207&page=28


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Bambuden Project*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205523&page=43


Sony Sjklw said:


> ^^ keluar masuk jalan metro tanjung bunga :lol:
> 
> *Proyek Bambuden*
> 
> ...


*TravellerS Phinisi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589819&page=5


PoetraDaerah said:


> Sorry a lil bit maksa updatetannya


*Quest Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492268&page=15


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Sentosa Hospital*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589846&page=3


PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ibis Styles Hotel

*Image Source:  JEGHIER ARCHITECT ASSOCIATES *









*Image Source:  JEGHIER ARCHITECT ASSOCIATES *









Accor Hotel [Ibis Styles] Makassar, South Sulawesi
Year: 2013
Source: http://www.jeghierarchitect.com/hotel-ibis.php


*Progress *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522478&page=18


PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=40


eurico said:


> latest update of this project


*Karebosi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=46


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Royal Apartment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130451&page=41


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Best Western Losari Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484615&page=31


PoetraDaerah said:


> Tertutup sicantik


Source:  Hotelier Indonesia  


> Published On: Sun, Mar 24th, 2013
> News | By Hery Sudrajat
> Golden Tulip Takes Part in Hospitality Investment World Indonesia
> ...
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Banua Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533706&page=16


Sony Sjklw said:


> Update 24 Maret 2013


*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=41


Sony Sjklw said:


> Update 24 maret 2013


*Ibis Styles Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522478&page=19


Sony Sjklw said:


> update 24 Maret 2013


*Karebosi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=47


Sony Sjklw said:


> Update 24 Maret 2013


*Tri Star Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=600


eurico said:


> fresh just taken several minutes ago, gak tahu nama hotel apaan tapi kelihatan mencolok sekali dari ujung boulevard he he...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Some awesome photos of this project from Ocean One. :cheers1: 

*Swiss Belhotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557124


Sony Sjklw said:


> *Rendering*
> 
> Sumber: http://gammara.com/main.html


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557124&page=23


Ocean One said:


> Cuma sumbang pic dikit aja.. :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Another great pics kay: from Ocean One. 

*Karebosi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=48


Ocean One said:


> Update pic dari arah laut.. :cheers:


*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=41


Ocean One said:


>


*Karebosi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=48


Ocean One said:


> Kalau lihat kedaaan di lapangan neh, bagian belakangnya bahkan dah sebagian di cor di lantai 17th. Tapi kalau lihat cranenya yang masih tinggi banget n masih beda jauh dengan jarak kalau tower neh T/O nantinya di lantai 18th. Jadi curiga aja kalau akan ada penambahan lantai lagi neh, berharap banget bisa tembus 20Fl... :cheers:


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Howard Johnson Makassar Hotel

*New Rendering *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=608


Comeliness said:


> Howard Johnson Makassar Hotel
> 
> _*Image Source: Piter Gan Architect (http://www.pitergan.com/home/portfolio/7/h-o-t-e-l)*_





Comeliness said:


> Howard Johnson Makassar Hotel, 28 Floors
> 
> *Previous Rendering*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=408
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Erran said:


> ^^
> Good looking building. Materialize it please ... :cheers:


^^ Hopefully, by the end of next year the hotel will be a reality.
These pictures below show construction equipment on the site, and the construction possibly will start soon. 



Comeliness said:


> Makassar International Convention Center
> 
> _Image Source: Dyandra Media International  _


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471560&page=22


PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=45


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Best Western Losari Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484615&page=33


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Quest Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492268&page=21


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Ibis Styles Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522478&page=22


PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ mudah2han ada lantai yg bisa dihitung 2 nantinya


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Karebosi Condotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=49


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Royal Apartment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130451&page=46


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Swiss Belhotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557124&page=28


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*TravellerS Phinisi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589819&page=8


PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Best Western Losari Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484615&page=33


bkz010019 said:


>



*Ibis Styles Hotel *


> Comeliness said:
> 
> 
> > Ibis Styles Hotel
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Quest Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492268&page=22


bkz010019 said:


>


*Banua Hotel (Grand Imawan Hotel)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=630


bkz010019 said:


>



*Empress Hotel*
http://vincy-hospitality.com/#portfolio









*Progress*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=630


bkz010019 said:


> Salah satu proyek MR di Jl. Botlem (PT Comitec???)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Royal Apartment *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=35


bkz010019 said:


> Tepatnya sekitar jam 10.45 (namun masih berstatus WIB)...
> =========================================================
> Dari parkiran MaRI


*Best Western Losari Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=35


bkz010019 said:


>


*Tune Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472819&page=19


bkz010019 said:


> Sekilas penampakan Tune Hotel.... (lambat sekali progresnya ya....)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Karebosi Condotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=49


PoetraDaerah said:


> render baru


*Progress * 


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=35
> 
> 
> bkz010019 said:
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Ibis Styles Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522478&page=24


bkz010019 said:


>


*Daya Grand Square*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=631


irankhomeini said:


> *DAYA GRAND SQUARE*


*Unismuh (Iqra)Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=630


bkz010019 said:


> Saya bela2in nginap 1.5 malam (krn tiba di Mks jam 01.00 subuh) di hotel Losari Metro Chairil Anwar...(tadinya sih pengen PM bro PD untuk foto dari lantai 7 hotel itu)...
> 
> Kalau bro PD yg foto pasti lebih cetar membahana hehehe


*CPI Project*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=36


bkz010019 said:


> Perahu itu sudah mau "karam"...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel & Best Western Losari Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440340&page=35


> bkz010019 said:
> 
> 
> >



*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=46


> bkz010019 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*New Makassar Mall*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=634


PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ pasar sentral/ makassar mall merupakan trade center bro, seperti pasaraya blok M jakarta
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ada yang bisa hitung jumlah lantai dari new makassar mall ?
> 
> ...


*Sofyan Inn Rachmat Residences*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569629&page=12


uniqlly said:


> IMG-20130518-00665 by wiel_sam, on Flickr


*Sofyan Premier Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569629&page=12


> uniqlly said:
> 
> 
> > ini sofyan premiere nya
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> novotel menuju topping


*Banua Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> hotel banua


*Quest Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> quest hotel daeng tompo sudah naik lantai 12 (menurut hitunganku)


*TravellerS Phinisi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> hotel di jalan maddukelleng buntu, lalot juga nih proyek


*Unknown Projects*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> hotel yg tidak jauh dari bank BCA (bukan yg pas disampingnya) sudah naik lantai 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Best Western Losari Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> update seadannya yah.. maaf kualitas rendah.
> 
> Best Western Losari Hotel


*Karebosi Condotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=636


kubel said:


> Karebosi condotel


*Quest Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> hotel Quest Dg tompo dari depan


*Daya Grand Square*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=635


kubel said:


> update seadannya yah.. maaf kualitas rendah.
> 
> daya Grand Squer


*Santika Dyandra Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=636


kubel said:


> santiyka dyandra sudah punya rumah tukang


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Karebosi Condotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=52


eurico said:


> latest update of this project


*Ibis Styles Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=639


eurico said:


> update beberapa proyek di Makassar, beberapa gw lupa nama proyek nya, ada juga yg gw kagak tahu he he


*Multi Niaga Condotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=639


eurico said:


> Proyek yang ini ada di jl. Hertasning Baru, sampingnya anging mamiri residence


*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=48


eurico said:


> one of the slowest project at Makassar :bash:


*Rosmery Pane Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588738&page=9


eurico said:


> pardon the quality hno:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Sofyan Inn Rachmat Residences*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569629&page=15


uniqlly said:


> Fresh from the architect :
> Credit to Mr Yanto , Mr Yaumil from SCM
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569629&page=15


uniqlly said:


> f copy2 by wiel_sam, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569629&page=15


uniqlly said:


> er copy2 by wiel_sam, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569629&page=15


uniqlly said:


> t copy2 by wiel_sam, on Flickr
> interiornya nyusul ya.. ada semua mi rendernya tawwa


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=640


uniqlly said:


> ini lantai kolam renangnya :
> 
> tes rendering 4 by wiel_sam, on Flickr


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Sandi Karsa Hospital*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525665&page=3


> Comeliness said:
> 
> 
> > 3 December 2012
> ...



*Neo Telkom Hotel*


> http://www.coroflot.com/djehovan/Rendering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Best Western Losari Hotel*

Lobby


> Hoteldesignmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress


> 16 June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Royal Apartment*

16 June 2013









16 June 2013









16 June 2013


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice update Bang Comeliness, good progress for Makassar tallest apartment for this moment.

Wish Vida View will be rising soon to take over this title from Royal Apartment.. :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Grand Imawan Hotel (Banua Hotel)



> Ainabenditodios.com/


16 June 2013









16 June 2013









16 June 2013


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ocean One said:


> Wish Vida View will be rising soon to take over this title from Royal Apartment.. :cheers:


Agree. 

The Hotel

Photo by Andhy2 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=229)


Andhy2 said:


> Update tadi sore, sudah ada aktivitas lagi....


*Progress:*

17 June 2013









17 June 2013









17 June 2013


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Park Inn Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=649


Comeliness said:


> *Park Inn Hotel*
> 
> 17 June 2013
> 
> ...


*Karebosi Condotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=54


Comeliness said:


> 16 June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Quest Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492268&page=27


Comeliness said:


> ^^ Tambahin yak fotonya.
> 
> 16 June 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*TravellerS Hotel*


Comeliness said:


> *TravellerS Hotel*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589819&page=2
> 
> 
> ...


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589819&page=8


Comeliness said:


> ^^ Proyek ini  depannya dikit model Phinisi.
> 
> 17 June 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Aero Metro Hotel*

16 June 2013









16 June 2013









16 June 2013









16 June 2013









16 June 2013









16 June 2013









16 June 2013


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice update for all project in Makassar Bang Come, thx for share here.. :cheers:

A little refreshing, enjoy to watching Makassar Coast Line from my own video, sorry for bad quality. 
The video was took from Lae-Lae Island at acroos of the city..


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ocean One said:


> Nice update for all project in Makassar Bang Come, thx for share here.. :cheers:
> 
> A little refreshing, enjoy to watching Makassar Coast Line from my own video, sorry for bad quality.
> The video was took from Lae-Lae Island at acroos of the city..


^^ Ocean One, thanks for kay: your video.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Catur Jaya Hotel 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600&page=17


stupified said:


> and please welcome the final render of Hotel Catur Jaya
> _taruh page one juga boleh_


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600&page=19


stupified said:


> *update from site @ 26/07/2013*
> 
> overall
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600&page=17


stupified said:


> sedikit update per 3 Juli
> 
> menjelang senja
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Best Western Losari Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484615&page=37


irankhomeini said:


> 22/08/2013


Royal Apartment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=665


Comeliness said:


> Makasih  atas pengertiannya.
> Gw hadiahin oleh2  foto Apartemennya Sony.
> 
> Royal Apt


Grand Imawan Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=665


Comeliness said:


> ^^ Udah keduluan Grand Imawan.
> 
> Grand Imawan


Rosmery Pane Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588738&page=10


Comeliness said:


> ^^ Dilapangan kayaknya tinggian SB deh. CMIIW
> 
> 24 June 2013


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Swiss Belhotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=665


Comeliness said:


> Swiss Belhotel Project


CPI's Project
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712438&page=63


Comeliness said:


> ^^ Masih berlansung aktivitasnya, tapi  alon2 asal kelakson. :lol:
> 
> 29 June 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Karebosi Condotel


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Multi Niaga Condotel


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Vida View Apartment

By Rudy Salmin






Catur Jaya Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600&page=20


stupified said:


> update 31 Agustus 2013
> ________________________________________
> update agustus 2013 :
> *maaf bandwith killer


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Makassar Coastal Line



EywaEywa said:


> Thanks to Ichiban. This's The Real "Marina Bay" of Indonesia.
> In this frame, the emerging of an extraordinary Makassar very clear ;
> 1. Highrises soaring along the beach
> 2. Losari : giant waterfront dock in Indonesia (remind me The Bund SH)
> ...


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

* MAKASSAR | Karebosi Condotel & Junction | Condotel & Shopping Center | 18 floors | T/O*
November 26th, 2013, 01:58 PM



PoetraDaerah said:


>


* MAKASSAR | Royal Apartment | Apartment | 3 Tower x 25 floors | U/C*
December 14th, 2013, 08:30 AM



Ichiban 1 said:


> IMG_5605 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5604 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


*MAKASSAR | Catur Jaya | Hotel | 20 floors | U/C*
November 29th 2013



stupified said:


> _update 29 Nopember 2013_


Plus :







December Updates


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | Multi Niaga Junction | Condotel | 13 floors | T/O*
December 8th, 2013, 04:59 PM	



Ichiban 1 said:


> IMG-20130902-00179 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> kamera cantip...


NEW!!! *MAKASSAR | Grand Quality | Hotel | 17 floors | U/C*
September 26th, 2013, 08:36 PM



Sony Sjklw said:


>


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

* MAKASSAR | Tune Hotel | 12 floors | U/C*
December 8th, 2013, 04:42 PM



Ichiban 1 said:


> ^^ lebih sempit tune hotel ver makassar
> 
> 
> Paĺaecuź Mindâviēūs by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> ...


*MAKASSAR | Novotel Grand Shayla | Hotel | 13 floors | T/O*
December 8th, 2013 04:57 PM

RENDER


isfana said:


> hahaha thanks like nya... kebetulan aja si ntu
> padahal lagi brosing tempat nongkrong eh malah ketemu nih thread..
> salam kenal bwat mas bro sis..
> 
> oiya.. ada tambahan dari temen ane





Ichiban 1 said:


> Fresh fresh fresh,,,, habis matang dari oven
> 
> 
> Paĺaecuź Mindâviēūs by Humaidyns, on Flickr


Next to Another Pictures


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | FMIPA ICP Tower UNM | Campus | 13 floors | U/C*
November 17th, 2013 09:25 AM

RENDER


Sony Sjklw said:


> lebar juga gedung ICP ini
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sony Sjklw said:


> foto update dari salah satu alumni Pend. Kimia UNM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MAKASSAR | Vida View Apartement | 35 floors x 3 tower| U/C*
December 2nd, 2013 03:38 PM

RENDER











Ichiban 1 said:


> Pařasitæ by Humaidyns, on Flickr


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

NEW!!! *MAKASSAR | The St. Moritz Makassar | Mixed Use | 215m/705ft | 4 Tower (52fl, 4?fl, 4?fl, ??f) l Pro*
December 2nd, 2013 03:40 PM

RENDER


Ichiban 1 said:


> 17-Iklan-22-Nov-2013 by Humaidyns, on Flickr






















Ichiban 1 said:


> Pařasitæ by Humaidyns, on Flickr


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | Rosmery Pane | Hotel | 12 floors | U/C*
November 26th, 2013, 01:56 PM



PoetraDaerah said:


>


*MAKASSAR | Swiss-belHotel | Hotel | 22 floors | U/C*
December 4th, 2013, 03:18 AM



Sony Sjklw said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/uciiichye/status/406954144809775105/photo/1


*MAKASSAR | Whiz Hotel | 13 floors | U/C*
November 26th, 2013 01:55 PM



PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | Catur Jaya | Hotel | 20 floors | U/C*
December 15th 2013 06:52 PM



iwankmarsel said:


> Update 12/12/2013
> Tiang besinya kalo tdk salah sudah naik lantai 15, dalam 2 minggu ini hampir tiap hari lewat sini terlihat pengerjaannya dikebut:banana::banana:


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | Karebosi Condotel & Junction | Condotel & Shopping Center | 18 floors | T/O*
December 15th 2013 06:52 PM




Sony Sjklw said:


> ^^ rencananya awal tahun depan
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iwankmarsel said:


> Update 13/12/2013


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | TravellerS Hotel Phinisi | 12 floors | U/C*
Update 12/12/2013



iwankmarsel said:


> Update 12/12/2013,
> Besinya sudah naik lantai 13, semoga masih akan naik lagi...


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | Novotel Grand Shayla | Hotel | 13 floors | T/O*
December 9th, 2013 06:16 AM



iwankmarsel said:


> Update tgl 12/12/2013
> Sudah mulai proses cladding


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | Tune Hotel | 12 floors | U/C*
Dec 19th 2013 07:41 AM



danny.ma said:


> Bantu update ni, perkembangan terbaru dr tune makassar





danny.ma said:


> Dari belakang





danny.ma said:


>


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR | Myko Hotel | Hotel | 20 floors | U/C*
December 19th 2013 07:41 AM



cyberprince said:


> From swisbelinn
> 
> image upload


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

*MAKASSAR LANDSCAPES*



cyberprince said:


> From swisbelinn.. Kurang tau pasti apa saja nama proyeknya. Cetar euy proyek2 di Makassar kay:
> 
> 
> image uploading site





cyberprince said:


> screengrab
> 
> ^^ yg di tengah proyek apa ya? Hehe udah lama ga pulang ke Makassar euy.


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

where are you comeliness?? we need more Makassar update :banana: :banana:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

well it's been a while since the last update, so here they are

*Swissbel Hotel Makassar, 22 Floors*



PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Catur Jaya Hotel Makassar, 20 Floors*



PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Rosemary Pane Hotel, 12 Floors*



PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*TravellerS Hotel Phinisi, 12 Floors*



PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Novotel Grand Shayla, 13 Floors*



saleko said:


> :cheers:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Aero Metro Hotel, 20 Floors*












saleko said:


> :cheers:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Whiz Hotel Makassar, 13 Floors*












saleko said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Multi Niaga Junction Condotel, 13 Floors*



kubel said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Best Western Losari Hotel, 14 Floors*



PoetraDaerah said:


>


^^ that yellow building kay:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Ibis Style Makassar, 12 Floors*



saleko said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Karebosi Junction, 18 Floors*



saleko said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Iqra Building, 19 Floors*



saleko said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Ibis Maipa Hotel, 13 Floors*












saleko said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Myko Hotel, 20 Floors*










update by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Royal Apartment, 3 Tower @25 floors*










update by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Gracia Maria Hotel, 12 floors*










update by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Grand Quality Hotel Makassar, 17 floors*










update by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Karebosi Condotel, 18 Floors*










update by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Novotel Grand Shayla, 13 floors*



















update by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Vida View Apartment, 3 Tower @35 Floor*










update by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Rosemary Pane Hotel, 12 Floors*










update by *Ocean One*


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Iqra Building (Unismuh)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

TravellerS Hotel


Comeliness said:


> *TravellerS Hotel*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589819&page=2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Park Inn by Radisson 




























IMB Hotel & Convention (Aero Metro hotel)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pualam Hotel, 18 Floors









Same Hotel (Rosemary Pane Hotel), 12 Floors



 Ainabenditodios.com 









Progress








Click to expand...

Ibis Maipa, 12 Floors




















Click to expand...

*


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Swiss Belhotel*


>


*Tune Hotel











Click to expand...

Unknown projects at Tanjung Bunga




















Click to expand...

*


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

^^ it's a bambooden restaurant building project / 4-5/fl


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ichiban 1 said:


> ^^ it's a bambooden restaurant building project / 4-5/fl


^^ Thank you for the information. 


*Whiz Hotel









Swiss Belhotel









Ibis Styles Hotel







*


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Great update Bang Comeliness, thx for the nice shot.. kay: :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ocean One said:


> Great update Bang Comeliness, thx for the nice shot.. kay: :cheers:


 Thank you for visiting!


Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

> *Karebosi Condotel*


Unknown project at Panakkukang (CMIIW)









Vida View (rendering)









Grand Asia Hotel


----------



## Ichiban 1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Comeliness said:


> Unknown project at Panakkukang (CMIIW)




that's vidaview :nuts:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ichiban 1 said:


> that's vidaview :nuts:


 Ok, bro.


*The Hotel*









*Royal Apartment*


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Royal Apartment


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Source:  Hotel News Resource 


> Four Points by Sheraton Makassar Open May 2015 in Indonesia
> May 15, 2014
> 
> Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:HOT) today announced that its Four Points by Sheraton brand will debut in Indonesia. Developed by IMB Group, Four Points by Sheraton Makassar is scheduled to open by May 2015, and will mark Starwood’s entry onto the island of Sulawesi.
> ...



*Four Points by Sheraton | IMB Hotel & Convention Makassar*


> By  Ahmad Prihatna


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

D'Maleo Hotel Makassar (Tristar Hotel)


> _Image Source: http://www.agoda.com/d-maleo-hotel-makassar/hotel/makassar-id.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*UNHAS School of Engineering (Gowa Institute of Technology)*


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Multi Niaga Condotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478083&page=29


Aswad Karim said:


> Update hari ini


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478083&page=28


ridha amal said:


>





> 5 October 2013


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Manggala Junction Perintis

_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...1667527880197/709018992478383/?type=1&theater_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...1667527880197/698914003488882/?type=1&theater_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...0.1408059258./713972208649728/?type=3&theater_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...1667527880197/702294356484180/?type=1&theater_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...7527880197/703142086399407/?type=1&permPage=1_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...7527880197/698914103488872/?type=1&permPage=1_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...7527880197/703142293066053/?type=1&permPage=1_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...7527880197/696352360411713/?type=1&permPage=1_


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Source:  Travel Daily Asia


> Travel Daily Asia, 09 Jul 2014
> 
> Archipelago continues Harper expansion
> Development milestones reached on new Makassar and Bandung hotels
> ...


The Harper Perintis Makassar by Aston & Manggala Junction Perintis

_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...0.1408061166./749038175143131/?type=3&theater_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...8418476440/749038021809813/?type=1&permPage=1_









_https://www.facebook.com/621667527880197/photos/pcb.749038418476440/749038015143147/?type=1&theater_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...8418476440/749038105143138/?type=1&permPage=1_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...8418476440/749038048476477/?type=1&permPage=1_









_https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...8418476440/749037898476492/?type=1&permPage=1_


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Royal Apartment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116547294&postcount=14481


PoetraDaerah said:


> iya apaji... mana semua yg tinggal di makassar ini.... :bash:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ini updte terakhir beberapa minggu lalu
> 
> ...


*Myko Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116547294&postcount=14481


PoetraDaerah said:


> iya apaji... mana semua yg tinggal di makassar ini.... :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Ibis Styles Makassar

By Jeghier Architect 









By KReAT









By KReAT









By KReAT









By KReAT









By KReAT


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Some projects near Losari area.


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Swiss Belhotel Project


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*TravellerS Phinisi Hotel*

http://www.thecoreinternational.com/gallery-9.html









http://www.thecoreinternational.com/gallery-9.html









http://www.thecoreinternational.com/gallery-9.html









http://www.thecoreinternational.com/gallery-9.html


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Amaris Pettrani Hotel, 16 Floors*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635762&page=4


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Ratu Hotel, 14 Floors*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748828&page=2


PoetraDaerah said:


> ​


*Vida View Apartment, 35 Floors*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950&page=41


PoetraDaerah said:


> ​


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Several projects near Losari area
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=727


PoetraDaerah said:


> beberapa projects dalam frame



*Four Points by Sheraton*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572394&page=15


PoetraDaerah said:


>



*Myko Hotel, 23 Floors*


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665722&page=8
> 
> 
> PoetraDaerah said:
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Artama Hotel, 15 Floors*

http://subvisionary.com/project/artama-hotel
















http://subvisionary.com/project/artama-hotel
















http://subvisionary.com/project/artama-hotel
















http://subvisionary.com/project/artama-hotel


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

The St Moritz Makassar 

By Lippo Homes 






 By Lippokarawaci.Co.id 









 By Lippokarawaci.Co.id 









 By Lippokarawaci.Co.id 









Source: Lippokarawaci.Co.id


> PT Lippo Karawaci Tbk Organizes the Groundbreaking of St. Moritz Makassar
> 18 June 2014
> 
> Makassar, 18 June 2014*- PT Lippo Karawaci Tbk (“LPKR”) today officially held the groundbreaking ceremony for the project of world class mixed-use development, the St. Moritz Makassar project. This 3.5 trillion Rupiah project carries All-in-One-Place concept and will be built on the 2.7 hectare area located at* Jl. Boulevard, Panakukang, Makassar. And, until now, the St. Moritz Makassar is the first world class mixed used development in Makassar.
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

The St Moritz Makassar 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665006&page=18


eurico said:


> update... masih gitu2 doank he he...


Royal Apartment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130451&page=53


eurico said:


> update


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Grand Whiz Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=729


yudhit said:


> *Grand Whiz Makassar*
> Lokasi: Jl. Jendral Sudirman



*Satoria Hotel*


yudhit said:


> *Satoria Hotel Makassar*



*Durian Apartment*


yudhit said:


> ^^
> Bukan kok, memang Princewood punya beberapa portfolio di Makassar.
> 
> BTW, proyek kuntet.
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Grand Quality Perintis Hotel


> *Grand Quality Perintis Hotel*
> 
> 
> > http://www.grandclarionmakassar.com/index.php?page=pages&pid=66
> ...



Daya Grand Square


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=9
> 
> 
> Comeliness said:
> ...


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Manggala Junction Perintis
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518855&page=29


Comeliness said:


> Manggala Junction Perintis
> 
> _https://www.facebook.com/6216675278...1667527880197/698914003488882/?type=1&theater_


Progress
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=730


eurico said:


> Manggala Junction, gak ada tretnya tersendiri yahhh...





eurico said:


> cont


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Myko Hotel Makassar, 23 Floors



> http://bencoolenhotel.net/events/bencoolen-makassar/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665722&page=8


eurico said:


> update


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

T*he St Moritz Makassar*



Comeliness said:


> The St Moritz Makassar
> 
> By Lippo Homes


*Progress:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950&page=41


eurico said:


> update :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Source:  The Jakarta Post


> UK’s Premier set to open hotels in Bali, Yogyakarta
> The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Fri, October 31 2014, 8:52 AM
> 
> UK-based budget hotel chain Premier Inn plans to open two hotels in Bali and Yogyakarta, respectively, next year to mark its debut in Indonesia’s growing budget hotel market. Erik van Keulen, senior vice president of development for Premier Inn’s Asia Pacific region, said Indonesia was chosen for its expansion due to its fast growing mid-scale market as well as ever increasing domestic and foreign visitor and traveler numbers.
> ...


*RR Hotels*

By Asa Management








RR Hotel Makassar (Estimated Completion: early of 2015) 

By Asa Management








RR Premium Makassar (Estimated Completion: end of 2014)


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Durian Residence Suites ( Durian Apartment)*

 By Atelier Una









By Asa Management









By Asa Management









By Asa Management


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

* Innside by Melia Makassar*

Source: Maxx-m.com 


> Melia Hotels International announces its second Innside by Melia property in Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Progress:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712720&page=3


Artifact said:


> 1st Floor on progress


----------



## adir (Feb 28, 2013)

nice makassar


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Park Inn by Radisson
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600&page=26


PoetraDaerah said:





Click to expand...

Vida View Apartment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950&page=41


PoetraDaerah said:



sekitar 3 minggu lalu








Click to expand...

Gracia Maria Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655090&page=3


PoetraDaerah said:





Click to expand...

Amaris Hertasning
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709447


PoetraDaerah said:



sudah top off








Click to expand...

Myko Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665722&page=9


PoetraDaerah said:











Click to expand...

 *


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=55


eurico said:


> > Originally Posted by PoetraDaerah
> 
> 
> glassy nya dapet kay: andai bisa lebih tinggi at least 30 lantai gitu yah pasti cetar bingittsss :nuts:



Projects at Panakkukang area
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=732


PoetraDaerah said:


> beberapa project panakukang



Projects at Losari area
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513843&page=732


PoetraDaerah said:


> iye om dari fO.. sorry bad pict kesi'... ini sebagian proyek losari


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Innside by Melia Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712720&page=3


Artifact said:


> 1st n 2nd floor on progress


*Myko Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665722&page=9


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20141214_174725 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


*Amaris Pettarani*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635762&page=4


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20141214_173840 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


*Grand Rinra Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477890&page=14


kubel said:


> Sejumlah pekerja menyelesaikan bangunan Grand Rindra Hotel and Convention di kawasan Celebes Convention Center (CCC). Jalan Metro Tanjung Bunga, Makassar, Jumat (19/12/2014). Hotel bintang empat tersebut dengan jumlah kamar sebanyak 222 kamar ditargetkan rampung bulan Desember 2015 mendatang. TRIBUN TIMUR/SANOVRA JR
> 
> source http://www.tribunnews.com/images/regional/view/1478472/hotel-grand-rindra-makassar#.VJsiddrAA


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Karebosi Condotel *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=60


asrum said:


> *taken today 18/01/2015*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://beritakotamakassar.com/bisnis/item/10026-2-februari-soft-opening-hotel-karebosi-condotel










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=60


Rovers said:


> Saya punya foto Karebosi Condotel yang diambil akhir Oktober 2014 lalu... :cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Karebosi Condotel*


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458202&page=61
> 
> 
> PoetraDaerah said:
> ...


*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=55


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20150125_144457 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> 20150125_144459 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Amaris Hertasning Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1709447


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20150125_134424 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


*Vida View Apartment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950&page=43


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20150125_150013 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> 20150125_150152 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


*Royal Apartment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130451&page=53


Ichiban 1 said:


> Gedung C nya completed kah????
> 20150125_145744 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> 20150125_145814 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Whiz Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603025&page=8


bkz010019 said:


> Saya tambahin aja ya (foto lama tgl 03 Jan 2015)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603025&page=8


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20150125_143624 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603025&page=8


asrum said:


> ENJOYY:cheers:


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Grand Rinra Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477890&page=14


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20150125_141713 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> 20150125_142535 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> ...


*Pualam Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695327&page=4


bkz010019 said:


> 03 Jan 2015


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Ibis Losari (Maipa) Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650561&page=3


Ichiban 1 said:


> 10 lantai, tapi anehnya.. menangnya daerah pantai di makassar ada bukitnya ya? kemungkinan ada 2 lantai tertimbun di bawah aspal tapi di atas DPL.
> 20150125_143106 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


*Gracia Maria Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655090&page=3


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20150125_141050 by Humaidyns, on Flickr
> 
> 20150125_141025 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


*Park Inn by Radisson*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547600&page=26


Ichiban 1 said:


> 20150125_141809 by Humaidyns, on Flickr


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Amaris Pettarani Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635762&page=5


PoetraDaerah said:


> 11fl only



*Myko Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665722&page=9


PoetraDaerah said:


>



*Innside by Melia Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712720&page=3


PoetraDaerah said:


>



*Pualam Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695327&page=4


PoetraDaerah said:


>



*Grand Rindra Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477890&page=14


PoetraDaerah said:


> beserta foreground area reklamasi CCC


----------



## Comeliness (Mar 13, 2010)

*Novotel Grand Shayla Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130357&page=55


PoetraDaerah said:


> love, love, my love is blue #sing


*TravellerS Phinisi Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589819&page=12


PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ apa je selalu nabilang reportasi ini :dunno:


*Gracia Maria Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655090&page=3


PoetraDaerah said:


>


*Ratu Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748828&page=2


PoetraDaerah said:


> paling suka liat proyek tipis and mepet jalan bgini kay:


*Vida View Apartment*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535950&page=44


PoetraDaerah said:


>


]


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

The largest land reclamation in Indonesia city so far ...CPI (Center Point of Indonesia) Projects :







View 360° Masjid 99 Kubah CPI Makassar 18-03-2018


View 360° Masjid 99 Kubah CPI Makassar 18-03-2018


View 360° Masjid 99 Kubah CPI Makassar 18-03-2018


pics : maghfir_jamal


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

The land reclamation will be the site of many highprofile buildings eg. Grand Mosque, Presidential Palace and NEW MAKASSAR CITY HALL : 


*New Makassar Cityhall (BALAIKOTA)*



























pics : yudhit


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

*MAKASSAR Waterfront*










credits by: deedahyar


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

*University Village Makassar* -- proposed mixed use



















credit : yudhit


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

*CIPUTRA WORLD MAKASSAR*



*CITRALAND MAKASSAR*


----------

